# want to live there in Dumaguete.



## Bob Richards (Mar 31, 2013)

What's the faster visa to live there for good want to move there in Dec I am retire

Sent from my LG-VM696 using Expat Forum


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

If you are married to a Filipina;

1. If she is traveling with you, apply for a 13A upon arrival at immigration. Tell them you are married and want to get the 13A. Most of the time they will stamp it (valid for 1 year) and then you just got to follow up with paperwork later on, during the first year.

2. If you are meeting her there, enter with the Tourist Visa and follow up with the 13A paperwork.

For either of above scenarios, bring a throw away follow on ticket to another country (Hong Kong, Bangkok, wherever) that typically cost another $50-100. That way if they deny your request on Scenario#1 ask for a follow on ticket for Scenario#2 you are good as the requirement is a follow on ticket.

Otherwise if not married to a Filipina, once in country you can apply for the Special Retirement Visa (The Bureau of Immigration, Philippines Official Website - Special Retiree Resident Visa) or Quota Residency visa. It's convoluted on how to apply for the Quota Residency and last I heard was quite pricey ($5000). Your best bet on that one is to go to the Bureau of Immigration upon your arrival in country and find out how to work that. 

The only other option if single, is to stay on a Tourist Visa and keep paying for all of the extensions up to 2 years. Then you have to leave country for a day and restart the whole process...


----------

